# How To Retire within a 2-3 Year Period By Trading Between Asset Classes and Watching the Wealth Cycles/Ratios



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets. 

Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.

Quick Summary for those too lazy to read:

1.) Start off with a Target amount of currency you need to retire (you can technically retire with just having enough to buy one real estate property or you may need 5 properties) either way set the goal with how many you need to buy, what you will rent them out for, the locations, and the total amount of cash you'll need. Currently We're looking at a major bear market for the real estate sector.
2.) Classes never always go up. They go up and down and have fairly predictable cycles based off ratios compared to other asset classes. The asset classes can be precious metals, commodities, crypto's, real estate, stocks, businesses, etc.
3.) If you trade between asset classes based off the ratios and timing your wealth will always go up.
4.) You must utilize the charts to see historicaly what the ratios are between the classes and when to trade between them.
5.) How to start? You can start with as little as 4-5K and invest in a small market cap asset. The fastest and best performing asset class is crypto right now. Conduct your research to find the best low cap crypto for the next bull cycle. If you don't have 4-5k you can use leverage at very cheap interest rates by leveraging your crypto for more crypto (only do this at the bottom of the market). We have't hit the bottom yet as the new bottom will be around 24k-27k for bitcoin around the end of this year or early next year have patience young padawan.
6.) Utilize the charts or other indicators to find the bottom and top (or as close as possible
7.) You can Double dip by shorting crypto markets after selling then once you have a new bottom, exit the shorts and buy back in.
8.) Always remember the best time to invest is when there's blood in the streets (the 2020 quick crash) That was a perfect time to start shorting the market first then buy at the bottom.
9.) Set up an exit strategy based off the charts and not based off what some youtuber says the future price will be.
10.) If you get out with enough to retire (2-3 million should be more than enough) then buy your rental properties by leveraging your own silver or assets at low interest and have passive income for life.
11.) Buy your own property with silver and obtain the land patent (no property taxes owed or eminent domain). This will save you roughly 4k-5k per year per home
12.) Don't file Taxes, you're not a federal employee so you don't owe any taxes in accordance to the regulations. This will save you 30%-40% of your income per year
13.) Obtain residency in a state with no sales taxes so you no longer have to pay sales taxes. This means you can buy boxabl homes or large mobile homes or any modifications to your home and pay no sales taxes. This could save you 100's of thousands of dollars depending on how many upgrades you do to your property's or what else you decide to buy (well, geothermal engineering, roofs, etc) 
14.) Become fully self sufficient with your off grid place (water, electricity, filtration, food, etc) No bills ever again, well insurance if you to protect your assets.


Now if you want to invest more than 4-5k you can. I would say upgrade your income by learning a new skill. Blockchain developers make 156k per year on average and this skill can take 3 to 6 months to learn and cost at most 1k. There's no reason you should'nt be able to invest at least 20-30k if you're making this much after a 6 months.

In a nutshell develop your own plan and how much you need to retire and write this plan down skill maxx, money maxx, invest a moderate amount into an asset at the bottom of the market in which you conducted your own research, use the charts and research to set up your exit strategy, exit, exchange for precious metals or just straight up buy rental properties and your own off grid home, become fully self sufficient, no tax max, boom. You now have the free time to do whatever you want wherever you want whenever you want with whoever you want.


Most people on here are just jumping in cyrpto at the top of the market then lose everything and they believe it doesn't work because they got wrecked. No, it's just because you don't know the cycles of crypto and you had no idea when the tops and bottoms are. This goes with every asset class.




Example of How I did this within a 2 year period:
1.) I invested heavily in Cardano at 2 cents during the crash (and exchanged my BTC for cardano). I had been in crypto since 2016 but I really didn't learn this method until 2019.
2.) Sold majority @ $2 then a bit more at $2.5 then at $3 and let roughly 10% while continuing to stake.
3.) I exchange this for precious metals (mostly silver). This includes Lode Coin a silver backed crypto and various other foreign bullion banks.
4.) I leveraged silver @ 1%-4% interest (varies by bullion dealer and amount) for rental properties for passive income.
5.) I purchased real property with my silver for my off my grid home for passive income and obtained the land patents (no property taxes or eminent domain which is a long process and annoying as fuck but this is the real deed)
6.) I Purchased one boxabl home and have a deposit for another one and invested a decent amount as an Angel Investor for boxabl.
7.) I may reinvest in the crypto markets but I don't need the money anymore and I want to be out of most digital illusions of wealth since once the reset occurs all digital illusions of wealth, all fiat currencies, cash in the banks, crypos, stocks, and posessions used with debt (mortgages, cars loans) all those will be gone and you will own nothing if that's where your wealth is tied up. I'll just continue to add more properties, land, and build my precious metals stack while learning new skills and things I'm interested in for fun.

Post here on an angel investing opportunity: https://looksmax.org/threads/angel-...-company-you-never-heard-of-in-boxabl.480733/

What will the next 100-1,000x Crypto be? I have no idea you'll have to figure that out for yourself since I don't really care anymore as I'm mostly out of the crypto game. I like Brave Browser and use it so it's a privacy browser and search engine you can gain crypot BAT from. This actually has utility so it has some potential.

When will the great reset happen where all fiat currencies no longer exist? I put my target date at around 2030. GTFO of all cash, and digital illusions of weath and debt before this time. Pay off all debt, own your home, invest in land and precious metals.

Why is this the best strategy to date over any other strategy for growing your wealth and retiring in existance? Because this can retire a person within 2-3 years, you don't need a ton of money or time to start, you don't need to work as the investments do the work for you, and the passive income is your own life pension plan that will last for life. There's nobody on any social media platform that has this strategy, there's nobody that has written a book about this strategy.

Let me know if you would like the attachment of the email I sent out. I'm thinking of turning it into a book.


----------



## ConspiracyTheory (Apr 3, 2022)

I think the reset will happen before 2030.
As you cash out your accounts, it would also be wise to invest in long life shelf stable food along with precious metals. There are going to be massive global food shortages in the next few years and many people will starve to death. Food will be the most valuable trading commodity and it will also ensure you don't die.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

ConspiracyTheory said:


> I think the reset will happen before 2030.
> As you cash out your accounts, it would also be wise to invest in long life shelf stable food along with precious metals. There are going to be massive global food shortages in the next few years and many people will starve to death. Food will be the most valuable trading commodity and it will also ensure you don't die.


This is very possible but they have a tendancy to kick the can down the road to delay the inevitable and extract as much wealth from the masses as possible.



Food, clean water and land(fertile soil, trees, river)/shelter that you really own are all essential. Precious metals along with other things can be used for bartering. These things will all be extremely important. Pay off debts as soon as possible as this debt will be used against you. Get out of wage slavery because they will force you to take the shots and many more down the road to keep a wage slave job. at the very least get an at home job then your own business then retire as a good plan. 

I don't know exactly how many people will be left on earth but I doubt the current population online is the real total. They've stated the end game goal is 500 million people.


----------



## braziliann13 (Apr 3, 2022)

Niggers here should listen to OP, i got in too late on the previous bullrun and managed to only 6x my money. (which now almost half of it is gone, since i thought bitcoin would have a 100k blowoff top, still bagholding it )


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

braziliann13 said:


> Niggers here should listen to OP, i got in too late on the previous bullrun and managed to only 6x my money. (which now almost half of it is gone, since i thought bitcoin would have a 100k blowoff top, still bagholding it )


Yep, if you believe in what youtube on the mainstream media tells you then you would think Bitcoin was going to hit not only over 100k as a lock but many had it going over 200k which only hur the newbies and the gullible investors. If you're an investor you can use information from other resources but only trust yourself and learn how to read the charts and indicators.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 3, 2022)

Dogshit advice

summary: "just predict the market tops and bottoms bro"


----------



## braziliann13 (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Yep, if you believe in what youtube on the mainstream media tells you then you would think Bitcoin was going to hit not only over 100k as a lock but many had it going over 200k which only hur the newbies and the gullible investors. If you're an investor you can use information from other resources but only trust yourself and learn how to read the charts and indicators.


Yeah, but hopefully i invested in solid projects and not animal bsc tokens, so i think i will be good in the long-term, unless ze great reset comes sooner than expected.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 3, 2022)

Fuck you bitch. You denounced the Catholic church. I rebuke you in Jesus' name.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Dogshit advice
> 
> summary: "just predict the market tops and bottoms bro"


It's just a bit more than that brozilla.

It's not difficult broski, and it's not just the tops and bottoms broheim it's using the ratios to trade between the asset classes combined with acquiring undervalued real estate by using your own assets as leverage at low interest rates. As stated, most so called expert advice, books, traders social media gurus, they will only look at their own individual asset class and that's it. If there's a single person out there that teaches this strategy I've yet to see it.

In my email I provide the charts and discuss the long term ratios and how to use the indicators to time the bottoms and the tops.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

UglyGod360 said:


> Fuck you bitch. You denounced the Catholic church. I rebuke you in Jesus' name.


Yes I denounce all satanic worship. Get behind me satan.


----------



## UglyGod360 (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> It's just a bit more than that brozilla.
> 
> It's not difficult broski, and it's not just the tops and bottoms broheim it's using the ratios to trade between the asset classes combined with acquiring undervalued real estate by using your own assets as leverage at low interest rates. As stated, most so called expert advice, books, traders social media gurus, they will only look at their own individual asset class and that's it. If there's a single person out there that teaches this strategy I've yet to see it.
> 
> In my email I provide the charts and discuss the long term ratios and how to use the indicators to time the bottoms and the tops.


You're still a bitch tho


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> It's just a bit more than that brozilla.
> 
> It's not difficult broski, and it's not just the tops and bottoms broheim it's using the ratios to trade between the asset classes combined with acquiring undervalued real estate by using your own assets as leverage at low interest rates. As stated, most so called expert advice, books, traders social media gurus, they will only look at their own individual asset class and that's it. If there's a single person out there that teaches this strategy I've yet to see it.
> 
> In my email I provide the charts and discuss the long term ratios and how to use the indicators to time the bottoms and the tops.


just time the indicators and ratios bro


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 3, 2022)

tell me exactly what indicators you use and what ratios to trade at

you won't because you are talking out of your ass


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

braziliann13 said:


> Yeah, but hopefully i invested in solid projects and not animal bsc tokens, so i think i will be good in the long-term, unless ze great reset comes sooner than expected.


Well, you never know about cryptos since there's still not as much regulation as stocks and many quick pump and dumps are based off social media and hype. So if you're into making quick gains then Shebia and Doge coin work well. I don't play that game as I went with the coin that I had already conducted a good amount of research on, invested a little bit every month and I watched all the Charles Hoskinson videos to understand the goals and how it works. After the crash I knew it wasn't going to fail completely so I put in as much as possible when it hit 2 cents which was basically the initial opening price so I figured it wouldn't go much lower than that.

As far as the long term and great reset that's going to be hard to predict but again I always tell everyone to get out well before 2030. This next crypto bull run may be our last before the collapse of the death and debt fiat ponzi scheme.


----------



## FutureSlayer (Apr 3, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Well, you never know about cryptos since there's still not as much regulation as stocks and many quick pump and dumps are based off social media and hype. So if you're into making quick gains then Shebia and Doge coin work well. I don't play that game as I went with the coin that I had already conducted a good amount of research on, invested a little bit every month and I watched all the Charles Hoskinson videos to understand the goals and how it works. After the crash I knew it wasn't going to fail completely so I put in as much as possible when it hit 2 cents which was basically the initial opening price so I figured it wouldn't go much lower than that.
> 
> As far as the long term and great reset that's going to be hard to predict but again I always tell everyone to get out well before 2030. This next crypto bull run may be our last before the collapse of the death and debt fiat ponzi scheme.


text me your signals pls


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> just time the indicators and ratios bro





Harold O'brien said:


> tell me exactly what indicators you use and what ratios to trade at
> 
> you won't because you are talking out of your ass





UglyGod360 said:


> You're still a bitch tho


Be gone Satan


Harold O'brien said:


> tell me exactly what indicators you use and what ratios to trade at
> 
> you won't because you are talking out of your ass


I have 0 reason to provide you with any more help than I already have. I've offered to help you before but you just wanted to argue. You will have to learn the hard way I suppose.

I provided you with a blanket of freedom with this template and you complain about the way I provided it and mock it like a 12 year old child (which I predicted with my initial posts). If you would've just asked questions like a normal human being and been more open minded then I may have provided you with more information. 

This strategy is the best strategy on the market to date and I know for a fact youtubers would be charging easily thousands of dollars for this. Hell some of them charge thousands of dollars for basic trading principles and dumbasses pay their prices.

I'm not going to respond to you ever again as you're a waste of my time. You're an ignorant blue billed ingrate kid who doesn't know what side of the bed to piss on but act as though you know everything. You should be on reddit broheim they have tons of blue pills on there for you. I mean they all believe everything their government and Jewish controlled mainstream media believes.


For anyone else I'm open to helping free of charge who at least appreciates my help and isn't a dick.


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

FutureSlayer said:


> text me your signals pls


Will do my guy.


----------



## BoneDensity (Apr 3, 2022)

Can u PM me the attachment please


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 3, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Can u PM me the attachment please


Sure thing.


----------



## Harold O'brien (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Be gone Satan
> 
> I have 0 reason to provide you with any more help than I already have. I've offered to help you before but you just wanted to argue. You will have to learn the hard way I suppose.
> 
> ...


Just as I thought lol


----------



## Prince charming (Apr 4, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets.
> 
> Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Can I see your email I'm interested in learning more


----------



## Prince charming (Apr 4, 2022)

BoneDensity said:


> Can u PM me the attachment please


Same for me to


----------



## mixte123 (Apr 4, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Same for me to


for me to please


----------



## looksmaxxed (Apr 4, 2022)

yes i have done this


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 5, 2022)

Prince charming said:


> Same for me to


Finished


----------



## King Solomon (Apr 5, 2022)

mixte123 said:


> for me to please


It has been done.


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 5, 2022)

Harold O'brien said:


> Dogshit advice
> 
> summary: "just predict the market tops and bottoms bro"


Lol pretty much
Good thread though


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Lol pretty much
> Good thread though


OP point on calling bottoms and tops and allocating as such is not the best I admit, but for most people who are true brainlets, they should listen to him, he's basically saying don't miss out on cycles, which is good advice, for a normie, just being in the game, regarding commodities is a good idea, etc. 

His point on finding angel opportunity is a much better point, and I think he is sensible and he's not talking shit, he's clearly aware that even when 'angel' normies bet involved valuations are so high that the risk increases materially, but as he says, putting in 1% or so in 3-4 opportunity like this is sensible. I got into his boxabl idea, just for a cheeky $5k, now let it ride for a few years, no harm


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 5, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> OP point on calling bottoms and tops and allocating as such is not the best I admit, but for most people who are true brainlets, they should listen to him, he's basically saying don't miss out on cycles, which is good advice, for a normie, just being in the game, regarding commodities is a good idea, etc.
> 
> His point on finding angel opportunity is a much better point, and I think he is sensible and he's not talking shit, he's clearly aware that even when 'angel' normies bet involved valuations are so high that the risk increases materially, but as he says, putting in 1% or so in 3-4 opportunity like this is sensible. I got into his boxabl idea, just for a cheeky $5k, now let it ride for a few years, no harm


Tbh the easiest way is to do just that


----------



## Chinacurry (Apr 5, 2022)

shiitake said:


> Tbh the easiest way is to do just that


What? Just hold stuff long term that has proven demand?? Yes defo, but as buffet said, no one wants to get rich slow!! 

Tbh that's what I done all my life, I just increase my purchases when there's a down turn but fundamentals remain strong, eg Tencent and silver, I put $100 a month into each of these, recent shocks meant I just topped up a couple of ks more. 

Just gotta make sure I maintain collagen now!


----------



## Deleted member 14077 (Apr 5, 2022)

Chinacurry said:


> What? Just hold stuff long term that has proven demand?? Yes defo, but as buffet said, no one wants to get rich slow!!
> 
> Tbh that's what I done all my life, I just increase my purchases when there's a down turn but fundamentals remain strong, eg Tencent and silver, I put $100 a month into each of these, recent shocks meant I just topped up a couple of ks more.
> 
> Just gotta make sure I maintain collagen now!


Collagen  it feels like a unicorn


----------



## Chadethnic101 (Apr 5, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets.
> 
> Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Yes bro I'd be interested in your email


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 5, 2022)

will read


----------



## 6ft4 (Apr 5, 2022)

Can you PM me the attachment please?
Also do you think that crypto holders will be able to exchange crypto with each other after the great reset in exchange for goods/services or will the reset somehow prevent that


----------



## ItsOVERBuddyBoyos (Apr 5, 2022)

Could I also get a PM for the attachment?

Whats your opinion on buying CALL options during a crash when blood is on the streets? I did it during corona after failing to time
shorting the market and made a pretty ridiculous amount in a few weeks


----------



## Crusile (Apr 12, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets.
> 
> Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


retarded


----------



## Chowdog (Apr 12, 2022)

followed guide lost all my savings

thanks


----------



## Patient A (Apr 12, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Example of How I did this within a 2 year period:
> 1.) I invested heavily in Cardano at 2 cents during the crash (and exchanged my BTC for cardano). I had been in crypto since 2016 but I really didn't learn this method until 2019.
> 2.) Sold majority @ $2 then a bit more at $2.5 then at $3 and let roughly 10% while continuing to stake.


Basically, You made one good trade. 


King Solomon said:


> 3.) I exchange this for precious metals (mostly silver). This includes Lode Coin a silver backed crypto and various other foreign bullion banks.
> 4.) I leveraged silver @ 1%-4% interest (varies by bullion dealer and amount) for rental properties for passive income.
> 5.) I purchased real property with my silver for my off my grid home for passive income and obtained the land patents (no property taxes or eminent domain which is a long process and annoying as fuck but this is the real deed)
> 6.) I Purchased one boxabl home and have a deposit for another one and invested a decent amount as an Angel Investor for boxabl.
> 7.) I may reinvest in the crypto markets but I don't need the money anymore and I want to be out of most digital illusions of wealth since once the reset occurs all digital illusions of wealth, all fiat currencies, cash in the banks, crypos, stocks, and posessions used with debt (mortgages, cars loans) all those will be gone and you will own nothing if that's where your wealth is tied up. I'll just continue to add more properties, land, and build my precious metals stack while learning new skills and things I'm interested in for fun.


Based ✅


----------



## Patient A (Apr 12, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> In my email I provide the charts and discuss the long term ratios and how to use the indicators to time the bottoms and the tops.


Gib to me


----------



## foofuufou (Apr 12, 2022)

What makes you say that fiat currencies will be gone, just curious?


----------



## STEVE GAMING (Apr 13, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Finished


I want the attachments aswell


----------



## Crusile (Apr 13, 2022)

foofuufou said:


> What makes you say that fiat currencies will be gone, just curious?


HE IS RETARDED LOL
us dollar is the most undervalued asset in the world at the moment


----------



## Stoicism0 (Apr 13, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> Finished


Very, very interested in this. Please sign me up to email protocol?

What is next action on my end? How can I help


----------



## KDA Player (Apr 14, 2022)

High iq user ngl


----------



## Nameless_Sunflower (Apr 14, 2022)

send attatchment, bhai


----------



## Dreadnoughtus (Apr 22, 2022)

do the needful


----------



## foofuufou (May 19, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets.
> 
> Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


lemme get the email, i can dm you my address if you still are sending em out


----------



## jaw_is_law (May 19, 2022)

crypto is based on the greater fool theory analogy


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 19, 2022)

Crusile said:


> HE IS RETARDED LOL
> us dollar is the most undervalued asset in the world at the moment


value is based on scarcity, the us dollar and all fiat are infinite by design


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 19, 2022)

jaw_is_law said:


> crypto is based on the greater fool theory analogy


the greater fool is the person who cant see ahead of the curve and is thus too late to make money. when crypto gets to 100k, people will continue to cope about muh volatility, muh bag holder, because they didn't buy it when it was cheap. people saying bitcoin will zero=pattern recognition fail. people have been saying that 100 times before at each dip. the longterm trend continues upwards


----------



## Crusile (May 19, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> value is based on scarcity, the us dollar and all fiat are infinite by design


retarded


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 19, 2022)

if you can keep printing something out of thin air, it loses value you uneducated shitskin. that's why the us dollar's has never gained value, it's always losing value. muh volatility in the shot term is preferable to unceasing inflation


----------



## Crusile (May 19, 2022)

looksmaxxed said:


> if you can keep printing something out of thin air, it loses value you uneducated shitskin. that's why the us dollar's has never gained value, it's always losing value. muh volatility in the shot term is preferable to unceasing inflation


you are literally retarded


----------



## looksmaxxed (May 19, 2022)

dumb shit tier argument


----------



## Lancelot Lovejoy (Jun 7, 2022)

King Solomon said:


> I sent out this out in an email to family and friends in early 2020 and provided updates once in a while. This is the method I used to retire and grew my wealth exponentially. Let me know if you're interested in this email I can send as an attachment that has many examples how this can be achieved now, in the past and in the future. It also includes the charts and indicators I used to predict the tops and bottoms of markets.
> 
> Working as a wage slave and investing in a 401k or ROTH IRA is worthless and you will either never retire or be 65 years old (by that time social security will be gone and you'll be to damn old to enjoy your retirement or dead. This is by far the best way to grow your wealth over time without having to put in a ton of effort or time. You don't need to take out millions of debt to grow a business over 10-20 years and hope it doesn't fail like 95% of businesses. You don't need to be a wage slave for 40 years. You can simply invest in a low cap high performing asset class then trade between asset classes and be done within 2-3 years.
> 
> ...


Could you send the attachment please? I've been dreaming about doing something exactly like what you've described. To build an oasis where the flames of Hell burn a little less brightly in the dark days to come.


----------



## APJ (Jun 7, 2022)

If OP were making millions off 3-5k then all your big financial institutions (Vanguard, Blackrock, Goldman, and so on) would be queuing up to hire him.

The best trading advice is and has always been to shove savings you don’t desperately need into VOO and forget about them. Then get a normal job.


----------

